# Speedcubin?



## goatseforever (Jun 30, 2010)

Speedcubin?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 30, 2010)

lol


----------



## Forte (Jun 30, 2010)

Speedcubin


----------



## Innocence (Jun 30, 2010)

What the hell? Looks like we got us a ban.


----------



## 4Chan (Jun 30, 2010)

Speedcubin.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 30, 2010)

Why hasn't anybody voted for Speedcubin yet? Oh and everyone who voted for Speedcubin is just stupid.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Jun 30, 2010)

Speedcubin.


----------



## Forte (Jun 30, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Why hasn't anybody voted for Speedcubin yet? Oh and everyone who voted for Speedcubin is just stupid.



But I love Speedcubin 
Speedcubin is ok though


----------



## aronpm (Jun 30, 2010)

You forgot Speedcubin, so I just voted Speedcubin.


----------



## Innocence (Jun 30, 2010)

I will say it again: what the hell? In NORMAL forums this thread would be closed in 5 seconds. In this one, they're encouraging spam and even certain staff members *cough* are joining in.


----------



## aronpm (Jun 30, 2010)

Innocence: but, Speedcubin...


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 30, 2010)

Speedcubin


----------



## Innocence (Jun 30, 2010)

aronpm said:


> Innocence: but, Speedcubin...



It's blatant spam, along with the other 25% of threads on this forum.

Spam is not productive, and productive is good.


----------



## 4Chan (Jun 30, 2010)

But, Speedcubin...

(I prefer this spam to the other spam.)


----------



## Innocence (Jun 30, 2010)

4Chan said:


> But, Speedcubin...
> 
> (I prefer this spam to the other spam.)



What's the other spam?


----------



## 4Chan (Jun 30, 2010)

The other spam is the nublet posts.


----------



## Tone (Jun 30, 2010)

SpeedyMcCubinPants


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jun 30, 2010)

speedcubin 
(i went with sela cuz she fazt, and knowz laser)
am lasers fan ^^


----------



## Lorenzo (Jun 30, 2010)

Speedcubin.
(I'm afraid this will become a cube meme)


----------



## Senkoy (Jun 30, 2010)

I couldn't decide so i just went with speedcubin.


----------



## 4Chan (Jun 30, 2010)

Lorenzo said:


> Speedcubin.
> (I'm afraid this will become a cube meme)


----------



## AnthonyH (Jun 30, 2010)

wtf, wat is dis?


----------



## Lorenzo (Jun 30, 2010)

AnthonyH said:


> wtf, wat is dis?



tis speedcubin.


----------



## AnthonyH (Jun 30, 2010)

Lorenzo said:


> AnthonyH said:
> 
> 
> > wtf, wat is dis?
> ...



:confused:


----------



## Forte (Jun 30, 2010)

Innocence said:


> I will say it again: what the hell? In NORMAL forums this thread would be closed in 5 seconds. In this one, they're encouraging spam and even certain staff members *cough* are joining in.



If you don't like Speedcubin, you could always vote for something else


----------



## Carrot (Jun 30, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Speedcubin



+1 =D


----------



## Reptile (Jun 30, 2010)

All Speedcubin pros vote based on view poll results to balance the Speedcubin poll.


----------



## Dene (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm glad to see so many people voting for Speedcubin.


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 30, 2010)

Not random at all.


----------



## Edward (Jun 30, 2010)

Why so biased?


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 30, 2010)

remember guys don't feed trolls, just press the report button on the left corner of the post.

oh by the way, I choose speedcubin


----------



## Owen (Jun 30, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> remember guys don't feed trolls, just press the report button on the left corner of the post.
> 
> oh by the way, I choose speedcubin



But the troll is starving! 


By the why, forgot to include speedcubin. I'm not voting until you include speedcubin.


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 30, 2010)

CUT MY LIFE INTO PIECES


----------



## joey (Jun 30, 2010)

THIS IS MY LAST RESORT


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 30, 2010)

SUFFOCATION.

But seriously though...

speedcubin...


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jun 30, 2010)

want to know what ferix will choose he is so pro


----------



## Feryll (Jun 30, 2010)

Everyone clog up the 3rd to the bottom one.


----------



## Innocence (Jun 30, 2010)

...koreancuber is awesome. He at least cared that less spam is better than more. 

It doesn't matter what kind it is.

Woner, for one, doesn't care, he's posted but not closed.

That's right, I'm naming names.


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 30, 2010)

actually... I quoted that from Woner, but I couldn't find the exact post...


----------



## Escher (Jun 30, 2010)

Innocence said:


> That's right, I'm naming names.



RUN FOR THE HILLS


----------



## Innocence (Jun 30, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> actually... I quoted that from Woner, but I couldn't find the exact post...



AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


Hypocrite (No offense)


----------



## dillonbladez (Jun 30, 2010)

Voted for Speedcubin. Speedcubin and Speedcubin were okay, but Speedcubin is the WORST. Speedcubin was just as good as Speedcubin, though.


----------



## Edward (Jun 30, 2010)

Innocence said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > actually... I quoted that from Woner, but I couldn't find the exact post...
> ...





Spoiler


----------



## Innocence (Jun 30, 2010)

Edward said:


> Innocence said:
> 
> 
> > koreancuber said:
> ...



Trying to get people to dislike this "pure form" of spam.


----------



## aronpm (Jun 30, 2010)

Nobody cares. Go away.

EDIT: Also, Speedcubin.


----------



## Innocence (Jun 30, 2010)

aronpm said:


> Nobody cares. Go away.
> 
> EDIT: Also, Speedcubin.



Am I the only one that thinks a spammy forum is a bad place?


----------



## Edward (Jun 30, 2010)

Innocence said:


> aronpm said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody cares. Go away.
> ...



You. Will. Be. Okay.


----------



## Innocence (Jun 30, 2010)

Edward said:


> Innocence said:
> 
> 
> > aronpm said:
> ...



Can't argue with that, but don't blame me when this forum dies in a year.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Jun 30, 2010)

Innocence said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Innocence said:
> ...



Just shut up.
This is not a spammy forum.

These _fun_ spam threads every once in a while are not bad.


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 30, 2010)

Seriously people, there is only one right answer here. 


Spoiler



6th one down, 2nd from the bottom


----------



## Cride5 (Jun 30, 2010)




----------



## riffz (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm torn between speedcubin and speedcubin, but I voted for speedcubin.


----------



## Regisiew (Jun 30, 2010)

I don't understand this thread


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 30, 2010)

I lol'd at Kirjava's post.


----------



## leandrobaltazar (Jun 30, 2010)

In my opinion there is missing the answer "Speedcubin".
As the other ones are really senceless, the new option would make the vote more interesting


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 30, 2010)

Spoiler



speedcubin


----------



## psycho (Jun 30, 2010)

leandrobaltazar said:


> In my opinion there is missing the answer "Speedcubin".
> As the other ones are really senceless, the new option would make the vote more interesting



Totally agree, so I just voted speedcubin.

Ehm, but I've got a question.
What does the third possibility (speedcubin) mean  ? Can someone explain it to me?


----------



## EVH (Jun 30, 2010)

psycho said:


> leandrobaltazar said:
> 
> 
> > In my opinion there is missing the answer "Speedcubin".
> ...



I think it means speedcubin but I am not too sure.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jun 30, 2010)

I was expecting aki


----------



## Truncator (Jun 30, 2010)

Speedcubin


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jun 30, 2010)




----------



## Rinfiyks (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm quite surprised at how many people voted for speedcubin, I wouldn't have expected that.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 30, 2010)

Speedcubin


----------



## ZamHalen (Jun 30, 2010)

I chose Speedcubin only because there wasn't Speedcubin


Spoiler



ON MOTORCYCLES!!!


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 30, 2010)

Innocence said:


> ...koreancuber is awesome. He at least cared that less spam is better than more.
> 
> It doesn't matter what kind it is.
> 
> ...



This is exactly the kind of garbage that the off-topic section exists for. As long as its not taking up space in real threads there is no reason to have a problem with it. If you object, set it so off-topic threads don't appear in your new posts section. Oh and because you reported this thread, every mod has seen it. And since it hasn't been closed yet, clearly none of them have a problem with it either. Don't think you know how to run this forum better than we do. Sorry for not being one of your "normal forums" and actually having a sense of humor.



koreancuber said:


> actually... I quoted that from Woner, but I couldn't find the exact post...



No, you didn't. What you said was a loose interpretation of an announcement Shelley made.

Just think about rule 6- this thread is pretty entertaining and definitely contributes positively to the atmosphere of the forums. Posts whining about how you don't like this thread do not.


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 30, 2010)

my bad. just got woner'd


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jun 30, 2010)

Speedcubin-G.


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 30, 2010)




----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 30, 2010)

wtf!??!?!?!?!

HOW CAN YOU PEOPLE VOTE FOR SPEEDCUBIN WHEN SPEEDCUBIN IS JUST BETTER?!?!?!?!?!!?!

EFFING GAWD! GET SOME BRAINS BEFORE YOU VOTE

but personally I voted for speedcubin


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 30, 2010)

lolthread

on topic: I can solve a speedcubin!!!!!!!!111!!11111111111111111111111111111111111111111oneone:fp:fp:fp

lololololololololololol

peel the stickers off its faster

i voted speedcubin on the poll.


----------



## Owen (Jun 30, 2010)

This thread is fun!


----------



## Logan (Jun 30, 2010)

Voted: Speedcubin

I guess the people who voted Speedcubin had never tried Speedcubin so they didn't know the awesomeness of Speedcubin. Tsk -Tsk


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 30, 2010)

Poor Speedcubin. Not nearly as many votes as Speedcubin.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jun 30, 2010)

I voted for speedcubin. I think its clear that everyone else is in the wrong...


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jun 30, 2010)

Seriously guys? This is like thread is like /b/ but with less memes, creativity (if that is even possible) and illegal content.


----------



## souljahsu (Jun 30, 2010)

just stop this thread.......:fp


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 30, 2010)

oh noes


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 30, 2010)

Innocence said:


> I will say it again: what the hell? In *NORMAL* forums this thread would be closed in 5 seconds. In this one, they're encouraging spam and even certain staff members *cough* are joining in.



You've hit the keypoint. Normal forums do that.
With the kind of people here, think again.


----------



## souljahsu (Jun 30, 2010)

yeah....


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 30, 2010)

lets put it this way...

it's in the proper forum "off-topic discussion"

there has not been a single flame nor spam that's really REALLY serious. (spam like ads, etc)

need I remind you of the bacon thread

more importantly kirjava has yet to post aki pics.


this thread is completely harmless, unlike people posting one answer questions on its own thread or saying which cube is better or which method is better.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 30, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> speedcubin
> (i went with sela cuz she fazt, and knowz laser)
> am lasers fan ^^


<_<
anyway, speedcubin


----------



## bobso2 (Jun 30, 2010)

can't choose :S


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 30, 2010)

bobso2 said:


> can't choose :S



i was having the same problem, but i chose speedcubing


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jun 30, 2010)

uberCuber said:


> bobso2 said:
> 
> 
> > can't choose :S
> ...


Whhaaaaaaa?


----------



## Feryll (Jun 30, 2010)

Wow, all the sudden speedcubin got more popular than speedcubin :fp Speedcubin is the future, and speedcubin is for people who just want to do it because it's different. Fools.


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 30, 2010)

hawkmp4 said:


> uberCuber said:
> 
> 
> > bobso2 said:
> ...



oh noes!!!!!! worst typo i've ever done in my life epic self-facepalm :fp :fp


----------



## salamee (Jun 30, 2010)

The point of this is to show that most people would chose the middle one, and the ones between middle one and those at the margin are the least chosen.


----------



## Feryll (Jun 30, 2010)

salamee said:


> The point of this is to show that most people would chose the middle one, and the ones between middle one and those at the margin are the least chosen.



I would still vote for speedcubin even if it was at the top, or the bottom. If I see a poll with "Which method do you use?" I wouldn't vote LBL just because it was in the middle and Fridrich was at the bottom.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jun 30, 2010)

_speedcubin_ is just better


----------



## Gurplex2 (Jun 30, 2010)

Innocence said:


> I will say it again: what the hell? In NORMAL forums this thread would be closed in 5 seconds. In this one, they're encouraging spam and even certain staff members *cough* are joining in.



you should try speedcubin


----------



## vrumanuk (Jun 30, 2010)

Did I miss the twizzlarz?


----------



## dabmasta (Jun 30, 2010)

Where is speedsolvin'?


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 30, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> more importantly kirjava has yet to post aki pics.




but but but I posted video!





... hehe ok ^_^


----------



## salamee (Jun 30, 2010)

Feryll said:


> salamee said:
> 
> 
> > The point of this is to show that most people would chose the middle one, and the ones between middle one and those at the margin are the least chosen.
> ...



But those are all the same, and since it's all the same, people vote the middle one. I know that hardly anyone would vote LBL instead of Fridrich because it's the middle one.


----------



## Forte (Jun 30, 2010)

salamee said:


> Feryll said:
> 
> 
> > salamee said:
> ...



how are they the same


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jun 30, 2010)

Forte said:


> salamee said:
> 
> 
> > Feryll said:
> ...



He's saying in this poll every choice is speedcubin, so nobody can really have a preference because they're all the same. So, naturally your brain will sub-consiously tell you to pick one of the middle choices, since its completely random


----------



## vgbjason (Jun 30, 2010)

I voted for speedcubin because i haven't tried any of the others. Speedcubin looks pretty cool, though, so i might try it out. . .


----------



## dabmasta (Jun 30, 2010)

I chose the italicized one


----------



## MEn (Jun 30, 2010)

What are you guys, stupid? I swear I have never met a forum stupider than this one.

Why in the world would you guys even think about voting for speedcubin? Not only is it stupid, it's wrong. I want to look back to the past and think of all of the things that happened while there was speedcubin.

There's so many cons on speedcubin, especially because of the fact that it's done terrible things to us in our lives. None of you have any clue what quality is, and you continue to post and convince others that speedcubin the the best.

The clear, obvious choice is speedcubin.

Idiots.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 30, 2010)

MEn said:


> What are you guys, stupid? I swear I have never met a forum stupider than this one.
> 
> Why in the world would you guys even think about voting for speedcubin? Not only is it stupid, it's wrong. I want to look back to the past and think of all of the things that happened while there was speedcubin.
> 
> ...


----------



## Feryll (Jun 30, 2010)

TeddyKGB said:


> Forte said:
> 
> 
> > salamee said:
> ...



What are you talking about? I see 6 different options up there. You can't just generalize speedcubin with speedcubin, or say speedcubin is the same as speedcubin. That's just naive, man


----------



## Slowpoke (Jun 30, 2010)

You know, I may be new here.. but it's obvious the only _right_ answer is speedcubin.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jun 30, 2010)

Feryll said:


> TeddyKGB said:
> 
> 
> > Forte said:
> ...



What was I thinking? Let me apologize to the whole speedcubing community, I obviously wasn't thinking clearly. I was under the impression speedcubin was the obvious choice when its clear that speedcubin is SO much better!


----------



## Rinfiyks (Jun 30, 2010)

I voted for speedcubin because it has a blue poll bar and blue is my favourite colour. :confused:


----------



## blakedacuber (Jun 30, 2010)

Innocence said:


> aronpm said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody cares. Go away.
> ...



nopes i agree with you!!this is the biggest waste of a thread


----------



## Chuck (Jun 30, 2010)




----------



## jms_gears1 (Jun 30, 2010)

omfg everyone saying this is spam is retarded. We should be discussing speedcubin, speedcubin, speedcubin, speedcubin, speedcubin and speedcubin, instead of fail 'what method is the best'or 'my FII is better than yoar AV'

honestly speedcubin will benefit everyone


----------



## JTW2007 (Jun 30, 2010)

Why can't you vote for multiple options? Speedcubin and speedcubin aren't necessarily mutually exclusive.


----------



## Jebediah54 (Jun 30, 2010)

Ahh, how times change. I remember back when Speedcubin was winning...

Speedcubin


----------



## Forte (Jun 30, 2010)

JTW2007 said:


> Why can't you vote for multiple options? Speedcubin and speedcubin aren't necessarily mutually exclusive.



psht, they're not even similar, that's like saying banana and banana are the same


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 30, 2010)

omgz


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jun 30, 2010)

ITT: speedcubin


----------



## Edmund (Jun 30, 2010)

Innocence said:


> That's right, I'm naming names.



somebody means business!


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 30, 2010)

LETS GO SWIMMING! :O


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jun 30, 2010)

but i'm allergic to water! D:


----------



## Carrot (Jun 30, 2010)

Kirjava, why are you stalking Aki? O___o


----------



## PeterNewton (Jun 30, 2010)

AAARRGGG IT BURNS. MY EYESSSS IT BURNNNNNSSS.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jun 30, 2010)

PeterNewton said:


> AAARRGGG IT BURNS. MY EYESSSS IT BURNNNNNSSS.



+1


----------



## PatrickJameson (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## HASH-CUBE (Jul 1, 2010)

lol patrick


----------



## dillonbladez (Jul 1, 2010)

My eyes hurt too.

Why is Speedcubin winning? _Speedcubin_ Is the best. But then again there's always Speedcubin.


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 1, 2010)

I was going to post a picture of two dragons having sex, but apparently I'm not allowed >:|


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## Andreaillest (Jul 1, 2010)

+




= Speedcubin


----------



## vrumanuk (Jul 1, 2010)

i chose speedcubin for it's citrus splash flavor but I worry that speedcubin would be evan bettr when i use it in my time of nead



Spoiler



=================


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jul 1, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 1, 2010)

AndreaBananas said:


> +
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WRONG THAT'S SPEEDCUBAN D:<


----------



## Andreaillest (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jul 1, 2010)

*Thread of the Year*


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## 4Chan (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## BigGreen (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## Gurplex2 (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## vgbjason (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## Kevster270 (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jul 1, 2010)

Speedcubin?


----------



## InfernoTowel (Jul 1, 2010)

Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## vgbjason (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## Innocence (Jul 1, 2010)

That's perfectly fine, Woner, thanks for clearing that up, I now know this thread isn't breaking the rules. (I'm sure ALL the mods haven't seen it yet.) But surely you don't think it wasn't a logical thing to assume that it was? I mean, it's usually a given rule that threads without a purpose should be closed, whereas useful threads aren't.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## xFear of Napalm (Jul 1, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 1, 2010)

Innocence said:


> I mean, it's usually a given rule that threads without a purpose should be closed, whereas useful threads aren't.



osht. we have close like 3/4 of the entire forum. 

srsly there's more useless "which cube is better" "which method is better" "how to get faster?" threads.

besides, this thread's purpose is to provide entrainment and speedcubin. It has delivered both.


----------



## Innocence (Jul 1, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> Innocence said:
> 
> 
> > I mean, it's usually a given rule that threads without a purpose should be closed, whereas useful threads aren't.
> ...



Exactly, why aren't those threads burned?

...

...

...

...

...

Speedcubin


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jul 1, 2010)

Innocence said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > Innocence said:
> ...


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jul 1, 2010)

Less speedcubin and more SPEEDCUBIN!!1!eleven


----------



## xFear of Napalm (Jul 1, 2010)

EnterPseudonym said:


> Less speedcubin and more SPEEDCUBIN!!1!eleven



okay then...


----------



## brunson (Jul 1, 2010)

Two people clicked "report" on this, but honestly, it's about as interesting as half the polls on the forum lately and the discussion is way funnier.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jul 1, 2010)

If you watch this backwards its about speedcubin.


----------



## xFear of Napalm (Jul 1, 2010)

JeffDelucia said:


> If you watch this backwards its about speedcubin.



If you read this thread backwards, it's about nibucpeeds


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jul 1, 2010)

xFear of Napalm said:


> JeffDelucia said:
> 
> 
> > If you watch this backwards its about speedcubin.
> ...



What can I say?


----------



## xFear of Napalm (Jul 1, 2010)

JeffDelucia said:


> xFear of Napalm said:
> 
> 
> > JeffDelucia said:
> ...



Meanwhile in Australia...


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 1, 2010)

xFear of Napalm said:


> Meanwhile in Australia...



ul9n7paadS

...one might say 

Chris


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 1, 2010)

xFear of Napalm said:


> JeffDelucia said:
> 
> 
> > If you watch this backwards its about speedcubin.
> ...



If you read this quote carefully, you'll find something wrong...


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jul 1, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> xFear of Napalm said:
> 
> 
> > JeffDelucia said:
> ...



He should have put a p instead of a b


----------



## xFear of Napalm (Jul 1, 2010)

JeffDelucia said:


> Robert-Y said:
> 
> 
> > xFear of Napalm said:
> ...


----------



## Gurplex2 (Jul 1, 2010)

Spoiler






xFear of Napalm said:


>








xFear of Napalm said:


> NICE.
> 
> Your Cuban owns mine!


----------



## Gurplex2 (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## aronpm (Jul 1, 2010)

xFear of Napalm said:


> Meanwhile in Australia...



Only 11.h2?


----------



## Carrot (Jul 1, 2010)

aronpm said:


> xFear of Napalm said:
> 
> 
> > Meanwhile in Australia...
> ...



it's magic... I think speedcubin is awesomost =D


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## Dene (Jul 1, 2010)

xFear of Napalm said:


> JeffDelucia said:
> 
> 
> > xFear of Napalm said:
> ...



New Zealand..........


----------



## joey (Jul 1, 2010)

Australia, New Zealand..

All nubs.


----------



## mr. giggums (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## Owen (Jul 1, 2010)

What has this thread turned into?!


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jul 1, 2010)

Owen said:


> What has this thread turned into?!



i prefer it to everyone postin...speedcubin


----------



## xFear of Napalm (Jul 1, 2010)

Owen said:


> What has this thread turned into?!



This, sadly, is what it has come to. :fp


----------



## Rinfiyks (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## Samania (Jul 1, 2010)

Cubin shpeed.


----------



## BigGreen (Jul 1, 2010)

this thread should be stickied.. just asyin


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm glad that some of you guys voted for speedcubin, but the people who voted for speedcubin, are just 10 times better than the speedcubin speedcubers who speedcube.


----------



## Carrot (Jul 1, 2010)

BigGreen said:


> this thread should be stickied.. just asyin



I'm also asyin this =D


----------



## BigGreen (Jul 1, 2010)

Odder said:


> BigGreen said:
> 
> 
> > this thread should be stickied.. just asyin
> ...



touché


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## Gurplex2 (Jul 1, 2010)

guys whats speedcubin?


----------



## xFear of Napalm (Jul 1, 2010)

Gurplex2 said:


> guys whats speedcubin?



Speedcubin is kind of like speedcubin, but not at all like speedcubin.
If you want a better example, just watch someone while they're 
speedcubin. Just watch for lame-wads who like speedcubin.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jul 1, 2010)

xFear of Napalm said:


> Gurplex2 said:
> 
> 
> > guys whats speedcubin?
> ...



I love speedcubin...


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jul 1, 2010)

JeffDelucia said:


> xFear of Napalm said:
> 
> 
> > Gurplex2 said:
> ...



Doesn't everyone?


----------



## mark3 (Jul 1, 2010)

Or you could use Petrus...

Damn, wrong meme...

SPEEDCUBIN!


----------



## iasimp1997 (Jul 1, 2010)

Innocence said:


> ...koreancuber is awesome. He at least cared that less spam is better than more.
> 
> It doesn't matter what kind it is.
> 
> ...



It look like everyone is having fun. Just... Go away.
Chuck Norris likes speedcubin, and hates _speecubin_. Speedcubin is always good though.
EDIT: Nvm :fp speedcubin sucks balls. Speedcubin ftw.


----------



## xFear of Napalm (Jul 2, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> Innocence said:
> 
> 
> > ...koreancuber is awesome. He at least cared that less spam is better than more.
> ...



Chuck Norris doesn't like speedcubin, speedcubin, 
speedcubin, speedcubin, OR speedcubin. He IS 
speedcubin. But definetly not speedcubin. Don't 
make that n00b mistake.


----------



## xFear of Napalm (Jul 2, 2010)

In all seriousness, this meme is starting to give me
a headache, but instead of whining on about it, like
some people, I peacefully retire from this thread until
all further notice.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Jul 2, 2010)

xFear of Napalm said:


> In all seriousness, this meme is starting to give me
> a headache, but instead of whining on about it, like
> some people, I peacefully retire from this thread until
> all further notice.


----------



## xFear of Napalm (Jul 2, 2010)

xFear of Napalm said:


> ... I peacefully retire from this thread until
> all further notice.


----------



## Andreaillest (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm glad this thread is still going strong.


----------



## Edward (Jul 2, 2010)

Why the hell did everyone pick speedcubin?


----------



## musicninja17 (Jul 2, 2010)

ohmahgah xP
okay....the Keanu one was the only funny one i've seen.....the rest?
*fp


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 2, 2010)

So, at first, I voted for speedcubin, but I'm thinking that I may want to change my answer to speedcubin. Could a mod change this for me?

Also, I think that this poll may need more options, and a few that are up there are kinda ambiguous. Maybe make a poll elsewhere?


----------



## Drax (Jul 2, 2010)

Damn i wanted to vote for speedcubin


----------



## Innocence (Jul 2, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> Innocence said:
> 
> 
> > ...koreancuber is awesome. He at least cared that less spam is better than more.
> ...



...And how long ago was this post made?

Also, speedcubin.


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 2, 2010)

Edward said:


> Why the hell didn't anyone pick speedcubin?


fix'd


----------



## Innocence (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## dabmasta (Jul 2, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> I was going to post a picture of two dragons having sex, but apparently I'm not allowed >:|



Well that is most certainly not fair.


----------



## vrumanuk (Jul 2, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Why the hell didn't anyone pick speedcubin?
> ...


speedcubin


----------



## Faz (Jul 2, 2010)

vrumanuk said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...



speedcubin*


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jul 2, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> vrumanuk said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...


speed cuban


----------



## Truncator (Jul 2, 2010)

aznmortalx said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > vrumanuk said:
> ...


Speed cuban


----------



## Feryll (Jul 2, 2010)

Why isn't speedcubin up there!?


----------



## Logan (Jul 2, 2010)

Truncator said:


> aznmortalx said:
> 
> 
> > fazrulz said:
> ...



_speedcubin_


----------



## ThatGuy (Jul 2, 2010)

hai i liek this thread


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## incessantcheese (Jul 2, 2010)

lol more people liked voting for the middle speedcubin'


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 2, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jul 2, 2010)

incessantcheese said:


> lol more people liked voting for the middle speedcubin'



I did, but I think I regret voting for speedcubin... I think I'd be much happier with speedcubin


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 2, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Spoiler



<3 MUDKIPZ


----------



## vgbjason (Jul 2, 2010)

i liek mudkipz who liek speedcubin


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 2, 2010)

Speedcubin obviously. It's the one option on there, next to that one option. You know which one I'm talking about right?


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## xFear of Napalm (Jul 2, 2010)

Pikachus dont...


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jul 2, 2010)

xFear of Napalm said:


>



Picture unrelated.


----------



## xFear of Napalm (Jul 2, 2010)

JeffDelucia said:


> Picture unrelated.



In that case... Thread is unrelated.
Ladies and Gentlemen, JEFFERY DON'T!


----------



## vgbjason (Jul 2, 2010)

JeffDelucia said:


>



Is that eduard khil contemplating speedcubin?


----------



## Gurplex2 (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## Logan (Jul 2, 2010)

[wiki]Speedcubin?[/wiki]


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Jul 3, 2010)

Logan said:


> [wiki]Speedcubin?[/wiki]



You got the wrong one. It's clearly _speedcubin_.


----------



## dillonbladez (Jul 3, 2010)

So, I herd you leik Speedcubin


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Jul 4, 2010)

speedcubin?


----------



## Edward (Jul 4, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## Sin-H (Jul 4, 2010)

speedcubin anyone?

I feel alone because I''ve chosen speedcubin


----------



## M4rQu5 (Jul 4, 2010)

Gurplex2 said:


>



hheee, "pika" is my peoples word for speed 

Also, _Speedcubin._


----------



## riffz (Jul 5, 2010)

PatrickJameson said:


>



Best one.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jul 5, 2010)

At first I was like Speedcubin, then I was all Speedcubin, then I thought I should go with Speedcubin, but then I decided on Speedcubin, unfortunately the correct answer was Speedcubin.









.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jul 5, 2010)

PSHEW PSHEW


----------



## spunkymp4 (Jul 5, 2010)

I like Speedcubin, but others like Speedcubin so I just gonna go with Speedcubin.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 5, 2010)

spunkymp4 said:


> I like Speedcubin, but others like Speedcubin so I just gonna go with Speedcubin.



Just because you like it doesn't mean it's good.

Speedcubin > then Speedcubin.


----------



## riffz (Jul 5, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> Speedcubin > then Speedcubin.



"Speedcubin is greater than then Speedcubin."


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Jul 5, 2010)

Hmm... Speedcubin... 
I find it interesting that the 4th option has almost twice the votes as the next best.


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 5, 2010)

Lord Voldemort said:


> Hmm... Speedcubin...
> I find it interesting that the 4th option has almost twice the votes as the next best.



Ah! He who must not be named!

Heh, I just chose speedcubin at random.


----------



## The Puzzler (Jul 5, 2010)

nublets sounds like a type of chicken: Sorry had to say it.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## Meep (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## Sa967St (Jul 5, 2010)

YESU SUPEEDOKYUBINGU


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## Carrot (Jul 6, 2010)

Meep said:


>



awesomost! =D


----------



## xbrandationx (Jul 6, 2010)

spoodcobon?


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## Kirjava (Jul 6, 2010)

▲
▲ ▲


----------



## InfernoTowel (Jul 6, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> ▲
> ▲ ▲


Oh ****, Kirjava goes to 4Chan now?

...on second thought, he probably always did.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jul 6, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> ▲
> ▲ ▲



▲
▲▲

am i doin it right


----------



## InfernoTowel (Jul 6, 2010)

Sa967St said:


>



That cat REALLY looks the animated cat at the beginning of this video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jlVgoAis0r0


----------



## Feryll (Jul 6, 2010)

Meep said:


>



Roflcopter


----------



## Ashmnafa (Jul 6, 2010)

Am late to teh party but



Spoiler











+



Spoiler











=

speedcubin.


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 6, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > ▲
> ...



09:12 < aronpm> newfags can't triforce


----------



## aronpm (Jul 6, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > Kirjava said:
> ...





> 09:12 < Tim_Major> ▲
> 09:12 < Tim_Major> ▲ ▲
> 09:12 < Tim_Major> YAY
> 09:12 < aronpm> newfags can't triforce


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jul 6, 2010)

*SPEEDCUBIN​*


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 6, 2010)

aronpm said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > nlCuber22 said:
> ...



D: you edited. I said yay because that one was right D:


----------



## aronpm (Jul 6, 2010)

that's a lie, just like speedcubin.


----------



## Samania (Jul 6, 2010)

Speedcubin.

Rhinos like being touched.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jul 6, 2010)

speedclubbing is more preferable to all the rest.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jul 6, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> aronpm said:
> 
> 
> > ZB_FTW!!! said:
> ...



heh meme, i wasn't trying to triforce.


----------



## Gurplex2 (Jul 6, 2010)

■
■  ■


----------



## Kevster270 (Jul 6, 2010)

D: triforce does not work 
speedcubin.


----------



## Gurplex2 (Jul 6, 2010)

Kevster270 said:


> D: triforce does not work
> speedcubin.



thats why i used the squi-force


----------



## Joker (Jul 6, 2010)

This is a hard one...I voted Speedcubin...and if you voted Speedcubin, you have no sense of brain. If you voted Speedcubin, you're a mastermind.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jul 6, 2010)

hai kthxbai
fqwetrtyuerhsfg

asdfa
wqerqwereywey


wyetygfjhgtj

lol blankspace code qq no tab


----------



## Andreaillest (Jul 6, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 6, 2010)

AndreaBananas said:


> Spoiler



omg yes. speedcubin.


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 6, 2010)

AndreaBananas said:


>


OF *ALL* TIME


----------



## leandrobaltazar (Jul 6, 2010)

```
public class Speedcubin implements Speedcubin exends Speedcubin
{
   private Speedcubin _speedcubin;

   public Speedcubin(Speedcubin speedcubin)
   {
       _speedcubin = speedcubin;
   }

   public void speedcubinFunktion()
   {
      for(int speedcubin = 42; speedcubin <= speedcubin + 1; speedcubin++)
         {
            if(speedcubin == speedcubin)
               {
                  _speedcubin = new Speedcubin(Speedcubin speedcubin);
               }
            else
               {
                  _speedcubin = _speedcubin;
               }
         }
   }
}
```


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jul 7, 2010)

leandrobaltazar said:


> ```
> [B]import speedcubin.*;[/B]
> public class Speedcubin implements Speedcubin exends Speedcubin{
> private Speedcubin _speedcubin;
> ...


lrn2code


----------



## iasimp1997 (Jul 7, 2010)

import _speedcubin_
cubin = [ 'speedcubin' , 'speedcubin' , 'speedcubin' , 'speedcubin' , '_speedcubin_' , 'speedcubin' ]
def_main():
_speedcubin_.init
if cubin == 'speedcubin' , 'speedcubin' , 'speedcubin' , 'speedcubin' , 'speedcubin':
kickass.init

def_kickass():
kickass.init



... If that makes sense. I just started Python, so there's probably quite a few mistakes.
idrk.


----------



## leandrobaltazar (Jul 7, 2010)

oh my fault:fp
i forgot about the important stuff u added.


----------



## Cride5 (Jul 7, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> System.out.println(speedcubin.toString());
> ...
> lrn2code



The PrintStream's println() method calls an Object's toString() method by default, so the toString() call is redundant.

lrn2api


----------



## xFear of Napalm (Jul 8, 2010)

```
while(speedcubin = speedcubin);
  {

     if (speedcubin = speedcubin);
          {
      
           string speedcuban = speedcubin;
      
           textBox1.text += speedcuban;
      
          }
   }
```


----------

